# What color Manns stretch 25 and 30 ??



## aboardthedotcalm (Nov 18, 2009)

I plan to drag some stretches in Pensacola pass the next two weeks.

Looking for help on the best color choices? 

Also buoy numbers and boat speed?

Thanks, I plan to catch and release all we catch.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Can't go wrong with bubble gum pink and white/red head. Chartruese works well too.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

:withstupidYou canAlso try the Yo-Zuri crystal Minnow Deep divers same colors!!!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I have caught many big Reds on the Clown or Parrot color Stretch 30. This lure has chartreuse sides, blue back, and pink head. A friend brope off my favorite one last fall. I am sure I had caught 50+ Bulls on that lure. I am just now starting to talk to him again!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

My red and white one has been shredded!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

When I was the sales rep for Mann's Baits pink was the number 1 seller by a substantial margin. I personally have done better on pink than any other color.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

In order of preference 

Pink 

Redheadwith white

black over purple 

black over crome 

Like the yozuri hydro magnums - the hooks hold up better 

When they are thick - it don't matter

Speed - slow for reds - 4-5 knots 

I use a 4 ft piece of #7 single strand wire - lure has better action- I think it gets deeper - it brown water I do not think it scares any reds away (they don't have eyes like tunas) and I got one King this year already trolling for reds


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll see you pink stretch pullin homos out there this weekend.

I'll be pullin a .... well a pink Stretch 25 it WORKS!!


----------

